# Snuggle sack!



## Cambrea

I am so absolutely thrilled with how this turned out! It only took me an hour and a half to sew it up. I was in Walmart longer than that picking fabrics. My toy fox terrier, Midna, has already claimed it before the chis even got to try it out. This is my practice, maybe I can get better and make fancier ones 





























Sorry for the gigantic pictures.


----------



## cherper

Very nice!!


----------



## *Princess*

Very good. Great first try x


----------



## Dragonfly

That is super cute! (So is Midna!!!!)


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Awesome!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom

You did an awesome job!!!! Love it


----------



## ExoticChis

thats very nice you did an awesome job 
Where did you get the pattern from?


----------



## Cambrea

I used Simplicity 3906 just cuz I had it, but it's really just four squares and two circles sewn together. I also cut extra circles and made a little pillow that fit in the bottom.


----------



## Chiboymom

It turned out very nice...your pupster looks very content in it.


----------



## Eclipsica

I think I'm going to make one of those sometime...I have a bunch of sewing supplies.


----------



## ExoticChis

Cambrea said:


> I used Simplicity 3906 just cuz I had it, but it's really just four squares and two circles sewn together. I also cut extra circles and made a little pillow that fit in the bottom.


is this pattern found online? I would love to make one for my girls for winter


----------



## Cambrea

You can probably order the pattern from Simplicity online, I got it at Walmart I think. I'm sure it's on Amazon.


----------



## ExoticChis

Cambrea said:


> You can probably order the pattern from Simplicity online, I got it at Walmart I think. I'm sure it's on Amazon.


ok thank you


----------

